# Duncan's "after" shots.....



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

And, now......after a quick bath and groom. 










He was being a turd and wasn't wanting to stack very well (maybe because of the stray cat across the street) and right before the pic. he decided it would be a good idea to pee on his front feet. hwell:









You can tell....he really wanted to chase that cat!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

SO FLUFFY! 

Nice job!


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

He looks great and I bet he smells just as good, nothing like a nice clean dog to shove your nose in


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Completely different looking dog. Beautiful!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! He is so, so gorgeous. Both before, and after.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

WOO LAA! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's so beautiful!! Do you have to clipper him that length or does his coat stay that length? You must have a lot of stamina to wash and groom a dog that size!! I get worn out just doing part of Rocky.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Oooh he cleans up nice!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

What a gorgeous dog!!! He looks very proud standing there! Like..."Yep, I'm clean, I smell good, take it all innnn!" 

Good boy Duncan for not chasing the cat!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words! It makes all the hard work totally worth it! :grouphug: 



chowder said:


> He's so beautiful!! Do you have to clipper him that length or does his coat stay that length? You must have a lot of stamina to wash and groom a dog that size!! I get worn out just doing part of Rocky.


I use the clippers and shave his ears, neck area and rear end. The rest is done by hand using scissors. His legs are still growing out from his last shave down. Usually his legs are a bit longer/fuller....

Usually I bathe him in the morning...take a break and have lunch and then groom in the afternoon.
:smile:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, so I'm trying to look at Duncan's pics (very handsome by the way) and read the captions, when all of a sudden Khan comes over and sits down next to me and takes one look at the computer screen and starts barking at it!! He stops when I scroll off the pictures!! What a nut job!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Duncan looks quite handsome!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Khan said:


> OK, so I'm trying to look at Duncan's pics (very handsome by the way) and read the captions, when all of a sudden Khan comes over and sits down next to me and takes one look at the computer screen and starts barking at it!! He stops when I scroll off the pictures!! What a nut job!!


LOL! That's too funny. It must be something to do with the pine cones......Duncan eats them too. I bet Khan can sense it..... :laugh:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Wow! He looks great! Strangely, it never really occurred to me just how big he is :shocked:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

So handsome! I just want to hug and snuggle that big stud muffin!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I knew it. I just knew it. I squealed like a weirdo. You probably heard me...

He looks VERY handsome. And what a good boy! Leavin' that kitty alone! 

Mommy done good!:nod:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's so handsome and you've done a wonderful job raising him Sara. I can't believe it's been a year already!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Beeeutiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a handsome man! He cleaned up mighty fine. :smile:
I despise grooming. DESPISE IT. Props to you for doing that all yourself. 
I can not believe he's already a year old. holy cow, it seems like you JUST posted his first puppy pics!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> So handsome! I just want to hug and snuggle that big stud muffin!


That's what I was going to say! He looks so huggable!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I just want to bury my face in him -- he's SO cute!!!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

his fur look great! do you cut his eyebrows?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

BRT said:


> his fur look great! do you cut his eyebrows?


No, I don't cut his eyebrows (also known as his "fall"). In the pics. his fall is in a braid so it's out of his eyes. :thumb:


ETA:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Very stylish! Duncan must "melt" all the "ladys" in your area:biggrin:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pretty boy!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

BRT said:


> Very stylish! Duncan must "melt" all the "ladys" in your area:biggrin:


LOL! I know he melts my heart for sure!


----------

